# Job in Darwin



## mani.s (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi,
I and my wife and my new born baby are moving to Darwin in 6 month, I am architect an I have a good experience of designing ( Interior an Exterior , 7 years ) at my own office, so I want to know is it Hard too find a job in my field in Darwin as an architect even as a operator in architecture field.
in addition I need some information about salary in this field.
Any advice would be apreciated.


----------

